# Question I need answered



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi, I accidently let the hammer drop when the slide was out of my Ultra Raptor Stainless II. The Manuel says do not do this! Put the gun together and it seems fine. Could any damage have been done? Thanks for replies. Jerry


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You dropped the hammer without the slide on the weapon correct? If there was a problem then you more than likely would know about it when you put it back together.


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> You dropped the hammer without the slide on the weapon correct? If there was a problem then you more than likely would know about it when you put it back together.


Thanks for the answer!! Will not let it happen again, Jerry


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

You must now apaologize to the 1911 gods :mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Once, probably no damage done. Do it several times, well, it's hard to know how much is TOO much. When a 1911-style gun's hammer slams forward without the slide/firing pin in place to stop it, the hammer strikes the frame at the thinnest point in the hammer's construction. This can stress it the hardened steel, causing a crack and eventual failure.

These photos are of a full-size 1911 hammer (Colt, I believe; it's been a few....decades) which broke-off when the shooter was cleaning his field-stripped weapon and accidentally pulled the trigger. I asked for the part (parts?) so I could use it as a training aid in weapon classes, and it still resides in my gun parts drawer.


----------

